# my 1987 toyota



## hilbilie logger (Feb 24, 2006)

heres a pic of my 1987 toyota 4x4 on some of the local 4x4 trails the truck is mostly stock except for 2 1/2" blocks and 7" shackles in the rear and i cranked the torsion bars in the front and its got 32/11.50 bfg muds on it yeah i no thats a hillbilie lift but its just gota get me around till i get enough $$ for the straight axle swap. i paid 500$ for the truck it ran perfect oh yeah i cant forget about the stack that came off a john deer






[


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 24, 2006)

*nice truck*

toyota is the only way to go.i need to find little jeep stickers to put on my tailgate eveytime i pull one out.check out my 4runner at www.photobucket.com
just type in hornett22 and enjoy.


----------



## hilbilie logger (Feb 24, 2006)

*yoter*

nice solid axle 4runner toyotas kick some arse


----------



## hornett22 (Jun 28, 2006)

*it's an 88 actually*

i cut the IFS off and hung the leafs and solid axle.best thing i ever did.


----------

